# Acer S271HL Hardwareproblem - ELKO



## Zentia (26. Juni 2018)

Schönen guten Abend liebe Community!

Ich konnte mein Problem via WWW nicht beheben und wurde auch durch die Sufu hier im Forum nicht schlauer, daher erstelle ich ein neues Thema und bitte um euren fachmännischen Rat.

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich besitze nun seit einigen Jahren einen 27" LCD Monitor von Acer (S271HL Abid) welcher bis vor kurzem einen wirklich sehr feinen Job gemacht hat. Es hat vor ca. 3 Wochen angefangen... Der Bildschirm brauchte ewig viele Anläufe bis er endlich mal ein Bild dargestellt hat. Dabei hat die Power LED immer blau geblinkt. Dies ging einige Zeit gut; bis gestern Abend. Ich wollte nach der Arbeit den PC starten, hatte mich geistig schon auf das "Vorglühen" des Monitors eingestellt... Leider ging garnichts mehr. 
Die Power LED blinkte in unregelmäßigen Abständen ganz leicht weiß und danach sofort intensiv Gelb (als wäre er im Standby oder auf der Suche nach einem Signal). Das Bild bleibt schwarz.

Da ich meine Ausbildung in einem Elektroberuf absolviert hatte, dachte ich mir, mache ich das Teil mal auf. Auf der Platine war 1 Elko leicht gewölbt. Ich dachte mir "Super! Das muss der Fehler sein!". Losgefahren zum Elektrofachgeschäft des Vertrauens, neuen Elko gekauft und diesen zuhause sofort gewechselt. Alle anderen Elkos auf der Platine sehen Prima aus. Wie neu sozusagen.

Jedoch hat dies nicht das Problem beheben können, daher nun die verzweifelte Frage an alle Fachleute unter euch: Woran könnte dies noch liegen, wenn alle Elkos "heil" aussehen?

Als kleine Randnotiz: An der Hardware des PC's kann es nicht liegen. Habe diverse Kabel ausgetauscht und den Monitor sogar an meinen 2 Monate neuen Laptop angeschlossen. Das Problem am Bildschirm war jedes mal das Gleiche.


Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für eure Antworten (sollten überhaupt welche kommen, was ich doch schwer hoffe  )

Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zentia!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 

Das Netzteil ist in Ordnung?


----------



## Zentia (27. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum!
> 
> Das Netzteil ist in Ordnung?



Danke!... 

Ich denke mal schon. Es wirft die angegebene Output-Spannung aus. Auch durch wackeln am Kabel ändert sich die Spannung nicht, was einen Kabelbruch schonmal ausschließen sollte.

PS: Da ich "nur" Elektroinstallateur bin und die Lehrjahre schon etwas zurück liegen bitte ich dies zu berücksichtigen, wenn etwaige Fragen meinerseits aufkommen sollten. Habe, was Platinen und deren Bauteile angeht, nur mein Grundwissen und das Tabellenbuch zur Verfügung *lach*


----------



## IronAngel (27. Juni 2018)

wunder mich etwas, ich dachte normal werden nur noch Feststoff Kondensatoren verbaut, aber so kann man sich vielleicht irren. Leider kann ich dir kaum weiter helfen, vielleicht sind die LEDs auch einfach hin.


----------



## Zentia (27. Juni 2018)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Leider kann ich dir kaum weiter helfen, vielleicht sind die LEDs auch einfach hin.


Das Problem äußert sich auch, wenn der Bildschirm abeklemmt ist und nur die Elektronik inklusive Tasten mit Spannung versorgt werden. Daher kann man das denke ich zu 99% ausschließen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2018)

Zentia schrieb:


> Es wirft die angegebene Output-Spannung aus.


Das sagt nichts über das Lastverhalten aus, also tausche es mal gegen ein Teil mit den gleichen Werten.


----------



## Zentia (27. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das sagt nichts über das Lastverhalten aus, also tausche es mal gegen ein Teil mit den gleichen Werten.



Habe 3 verschiedene NT's getestet. Bei jedem tritt das gleiche Problem auf.


----------



## IronAngel (27. Juni 2018)

hast du mal verschiedene Anschlüsse durch getestet, also HDMI DVI VGA, DP hat der ja glaube ich nicht oder ? Den Monitor mal an einen anderen Rechner angeschlossen, so das man den Rechner als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann.

Möglich das die Platine defekt ist, oder die Lötstellen nicht sauber sind. Die Elkos hast du ja schon kontrolliert. Aber bin auch nur ein Laie, von daher verlasse dich nicht auf meine Aussage.


----------



## Zentia (27. Juni 2018)

IronAngel schrieb:


> hast du mal verschiedene Anschlüsse durch getestet, also HDMI DVI VGA, DP hat der ja glaube ich nicht oder ? Den Monitor mal an einen anderen Rechner angeschlossen, so das man den Rechner als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann.



Anschlüsse wurden alle durchgetestet. Und ja, wie im Thema beschrieben wurde der Monitor auch an einen fast nagel neuen Laptop angeschlossen. Der Fehler tritt ja immer auf. Egal ob eine Quelle angeschlossen wird oder nicht. Nein einen DP-Anschluss hat der Monitor nicht.

EDIT: Die Elkos summen ganz leise im selben Takt wie die Power LED blinkt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2018)

Dann ist wohl die Elektronik defekt.


----------



## Zentia (10. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. Kann man die "Mainboards" online bestellen? Wurde durch Dr. Google nicht so schlau, vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand einen Geheimtipp.


----------



## Maubau (25. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe exakt das selbe Problem, nur das ich 2 Monitore hab.
Gekauft habe ich die Monitore 2012. vor 3 Monaten ca. verabschiedete sich der eine mit selbem Fehlerbild.
Anfangs wurde er schlecht wach, reagierte dann nur noch beim Neustart, dann gar nicht mehr. Nur ein Flackern der LED. Die LED wird bei Signal blau, sie hatte dann nur noch blau gewimmert.
Alles probiert, Kabeltausch, Netzteil, anderer PC etc. aber nix. Habe ihn dann geöffnet und gesäubert, alle Stecker mit Elektroreiniger behandelt, alles mal gewackelt und die Flachkabel aufgesteckt.
Danach lief er wieder wie am ersten Tag, ich mich gefreut wie Bolle, leider war er 3 Tage später wieder kaputt.

Seit 3 Tagen flackert auch der andere hier auf meinem Tisch, seit heute ist er komplett aus.
Ich arbeite nun wieder an meinem 22" von 2006, der immer noch geht.

Ich kann mich aber nicht damit anfreunden die 2 Dinger hier wegzuwerfen, immerhin sind die Netzteile OK, die Displays auch und irgendwie hat man das Gefühl, es ist ne Kleinigkeit.
Bist du mit unserem Problem weitergekommen?

Viele Grüße


----------

